# bee tv for thoes that like to watch our bussy little friends



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Kind of like watching paint dry.


----------



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)

some people find it quite therapeutic to watch bees and other animals


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I prefer it to bad language, nudity, forced gender reeducation, screaming political talking heads and the general nonsense of the networks.
Yes, I could and will tune in.


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I prefer it to bad language, nudity, forced gender reeducation, screaming political talking heads and the general nonsense of the networks.
> Yes, I could and will tune in.


Except for the blue heeler pup who likes to run up and stick his nose in the entrance thereby ruining the watching for everyone. And, no he hasn’t learned a thing he’ll do it again in a skinny minute lol. Guess he wants the action channel


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Fare enough. I do sit in lawn chair now and then and watch the activity of the hives. Online or TV it takes a little more to keep my interest.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a high speed video inside a foundationless hive.


----------

